

Goodbye, Parse - azinman2
http://yanirseroussi.com/2015/07/31/goodbye-parse-com/

======
bikamonki
What about paid parse.com account? Does not seem fair that you compare
reliabilty of a free service with a paid one (the DO droplet). Also, with
time, it may prove more expensive (time-wise) to manage the Ubuntu droplet,
specially against hacks, than the workarounds for parse.com.

~~~
smt88
I helped out a company using Parse, and they paid for it. It was still
garbage. Parse is a joke.

It may be because it's based on MongoDB, but that isn't a good excuse. The
reliability makes it unusable even for small projects.

------
pedalpete
I'm curious how difficult it was to migrate. I haven't had any experience with
Parse but I was recently recommending it to a friend who is trying to do an
MVP and thought it would initially save time and money.

Is Firebase any more reliable? Any other alternative?

